# Spring Season Regs



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just wondering when the spring season regs come in normally?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

No limit on light geese, can use e-callers, and take the plug out of your gun and add an extention to the magizine. Hunt from half hour befoe sunrise to half hour after sunset. So basically you can murder them if you could get the bastards in sneak right before dark.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

GB3 your right! With the right conditions, that extra half hour can make things interesting! :lol: :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Your getting me excited!! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

3 years ago we had about 9,000 birds at 25-30, right before dark. We pulled up too shoot and only 4 birds fell. I thought the pattern would have mowed the side of the flock we were on but I guess we messed up and should have head shot the bastards. while they were on the ground. I was sophmore in highschool then so I was pretty stupid. :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Give em a whistle right before you shoot. That brings all the heads up!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The fun starts Feb. 21...course they will still be in Missouri and Nebraska then.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I have never done the spring SOBs so this will be my first season and I cant wait!

Hopefully some of you guys will take pity on me and I will be able to hook up with some NoDak members for a trip or few. I have the equip. and am not afraid of putting in the work......just dont really care to hunt alone.

If anyone ends up with room dont hesitate to let me know! :beer:


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3....would you happen to know the regs. for South Dakota cause the SD Game and Fish site isn't up to date for 2004! Thanks

dosch


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The have 20 bird limit no possesion and you can also use e-callers, take plugs out of guns and add extentions to the magizine. And hunt from half hour before sunset to half hour after sunset.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

thats what I thought it was but I saw that there isn't a limit on those SOB's in ND so I guess I was just getting my hopes up....

dosch


----------

